# Great Salt Lake Retriever Club



## Mile High Club (May 12, 2011)

Anybody heard anything about the Qual at the GSLRC trial?


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

I would love to hear something about any of the events.


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Tuff 1st series 26 to land blind and that was news from last night.


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

16 back to water marks


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

Call back numbers would be great.


----------



## Mile High Club (May 12, 2011)

Anyone have any placements from the Open or Qual?


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Here are some bits and pieces as best I could tell from poor cell signal:

Open
1. Huck - Johnston
2. Fizz - Gunzer
3. Ruby - Wilson

Derby
1. Maggie - Gunzer or Echevarria
2. Anna - Pennington
3. Cooper - Peterson


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

*Congratulations!!*



mile high club said:


> anyone have any placements from the open or qual?


Just heard that Eric Fangsrud won the Open with Huckleberry Fen (Huck). I believe this win now gives Huck his FC. Two weeeks ago he qualified for the National.

A huge congratulations to Eric, Huck & Brian, on another well done job!!!!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Huck is having a hell of a month!!! Congrats to Brian, Huck & Fenn!!


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

I heard Sherwin Scott won the AM with Doc


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Eric and Brian and Huck and to all who placed and jammed.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Congratulation to Barry Cruickshank with a 2nd in the Am and a 4th in the Open the previous week. He successfully trains his own dogs not many can say that.


----------

